# Pastrami from scratch, lots of Q-view!



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

Been a while since I've made pastrami from scratch. Got lazy & was just buying store bought corned beef, but they are just not the same. So I picked up a 15+ lb. packer at Wally World. Separated the point & flat, put it in a brine/cure for 10 days. Threw it on the WSM at 225 & 16 hours later I had pastrami. Here's what I started with.








It's a big boy!







Next I mixed up my brine. I used 1 gal water, 3 level Tbls cure#1, 1/3 cu kosher salt, 1/3 cu brown sugar, 1/3 cu pickling spices, 3 bay leaves, & 1 Tbls granulated garlic.







While everything was dissolving in the water, I rinsed the brisket & dried it off.







I look at the briskets at Walmart every time we go and I just never see a real good one until I saw this guy. It's a real beauty. Anyhow on to separating the point & flat. It's quite easy if your patient & go slow & you must have a real sharp knife. There's a line of fat running between the two & they are easy to see because the grain of the two run different ways. Here I'm starting to slice between the layers.







You can see how rthe head of the point hangs over the end of the brisket and by separating the two you end up with two pieces about 6 inches shorter than the whole brisket. If you have a brisket that won't fit in your smoker and only need a few inches this is one way to get them.







Here's the flat all separated from the point.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Next I trimmed all the fat & silver skin off.







After I got it all trimmed up I injected the thick parts with the brine/cure. This is the point & it's almost 4" thick.







Here's the pile of fat I trimmed off, not really that much for a brisket this size. I'll put it in the freezer while the brisket is in the cure.







Into the brine & into the fridge for 10 days.







Through the miracle of SMF TV, it's 10 days later & I took them out of the brine, soaked them in ice water for 4 hours, changing the water one time at 2 hours. Dried them off & next I coated them with mustard.







Covered both sides.







Then a nice coating of black pepper.







Wrap them in saran wrap & into the fridge over night.







Fast forward to the next evening. Fill up the WSM for a long night.







Put both pieces on the bottom rack.







Got the fire started with about 10 lit briquettes on the top of the pile.







Get the meat in & put a few probes in them, 2 from the Maverick & 1 from the guru.







Next thing is putting the fat I trimmed off on the top rack so it can drip on the meat & keep it nice and moist while I'm sleeping.







Fast forward again to this morning. Open the lid to see what's going on & as you can see the fat has done it's job. The fish in the pond behind us are going to get a treat this morning.







Get rid of the fat & take the top grate off & see what the pastrami looks like.







Well they sure have some bark on them. They have been in 15 hours & I'm going to crank the temp up to 240 to finish them off, I'm looking for about 205.







1 hour later they are ready. 203 is close enough.







Here they are, they look like a couple of lumps of coal. I didn't foil them so I hope they are not dried out.







Time to meet the slicer.







Turns out they weren't dry at all, they were moist & melt in your mouth tender.







My son is visiting and he is the pickiest eater I know. He will not eat anything but Boars Head pastrami or corned beef. So I made him a sandwich with the scraps that fell out of the slicer & asked him what he thought.







He said it was the best pastrami he has ever eaten. He couldn't get enough of it. So I quickly vac packed a bunch so I would have some for later.

Thanks for looking & I hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2011)

[h1]There ya go again Al !   But where is the finished product ?   I bet it won't last long.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/h1]


----------



## smokin - k (Dec 29, 2011)

Great step by step break down Al... And awesome looking pastrami...! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2011)

Great tutorial Al and great strami.... I could go for some of that too !!!!   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2011)

Great post and I can see what you were talking about seperating point and flat to shorten and will try it....JJ


----------



## venture (Dec 29, 2011)

Excellent post as always, Al!  And a great tutorial for those who have never broken down a brisket.

It doesn't shorten the brisket by much, but for some it may be just enough to make the flat fit in the smoker.  An added advantage is that the flat will now be of more uniform thickness for smoking.  The point is also great stuff, but I like to cook them separately.

Nothing like a great Strami. Once cured, lots of variations on the Strami rub out there.

Super job, Al!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 29, 2011)

Whoa!

That looks yummy!


----------



## brentczech (Dec 29, 2011)

Big Al,

Great post man. I just got a lesson for sure.

I am a BIG Pastrami (and corned beef) guy. I love the stuff and grew up with some great Jewish delis that had killer Pastrami. But the always cooked them in ovens.

This looks GREAT!!!

And corn beef tips? Also I really dont like yellow mustard, can you taste this at in the finished product?

Again well done and looks TASTY!

BrentCzech


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 29, 2011)

I just noticed the can of Steel Reserve!

That's like drinking whiskey and water!!!! LOL

Good stuff!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi AL this looks amazing like all your food and the step by step tutorial, when it coming to food and posting it you are a


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

BrentCzech said:


> Big Al,
> 
> Great post man. I just got a lesson for sure.
> 
> ...




No you can't taste the mustard at all. The only purpose it has is to hold the pepper on the meat.

Also thanks all you guys for your nice comments, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Great job on the Tutorial Al.   Very informative and the strami looks delicious.   

Do you normally wrap them?  If you do is it similar to ribs where you return them to the smoker to finish them off or more like butts where they get wrapped and then stay wrapped till they get to temp?

There again   great job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Great job on the Tutorial Al.   Very informative and the strami looks delicious.
> 
> Do you normally wrap them?  If you do is it similar to ribs where you return them to the smoker to finish them off or more like butts where they get wrapped and then stay wrapped till they get to temp?
> 
> There again   great job!




I do normally foil them at about 165 like a butt. I like to put them in a pan with a little water & a foil cover then back in the smoker until about 205. These were so big I didn't have any aluminum pans big enough so I just let them go the whole way uncovered.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 30, 2011)

Al , all I can say is "*YOUR THE MAN !!!!!  *

Added this to my "evernote" file and on the "to do list"

thanks


----------



## custom99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks awesome. Great tutorial. My first attempt is in the brine now. Did you keep smoke going for the entire time?


----------



## jak757 (Dec 30, 2011)

Love it Al.....makes my mouth water.  And makes me wonder when I'll make my own....soon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

custom99 said:


> Looks awesome. Great tutorial. My first attempt is in the brine now. Did you keep smoke going for the entire time?




Yes I did, when I filled the charcoal ring I mixed in about 15 wood chunks with the charcoal so there was always smoke rolling.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Again, another amazing post!!! Great looking Pastrami!!!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 30, 2011)

[h1]*Al , I just got back from the meat market and guess what I'm fixing to do ? *[/h1]
*Your Pastrami recipe. I just couldbt stand it...yours looks so good in the pictures I just have to try it..I'll do a follow up when I finish it.*


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Now thats a killer job there Al. I love me some  pastrami and I make my own also. I have found the real secret to pastrami and believe me it works. I made som and went to New York City and ate some of mine an then matched it against Katz's Deli, Eisenburg's Deli, and Carnegie Deli. The folks said it ws either better or as good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Hoity Toit said:


> [h1]*Al , will you share the brine recipe you used ?*[/h1]




I posted it up near the beginning of the post. Here it is again. [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  I used 1 gal water, 3 level Tbls cure#1, 1/3 cu kosher salt, 1/3 cu brown sugar, 1/3 cu pickling spices, 3 bay leaves, & 1 Tbls granulated garlic.[/color]


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now thats a killer job there Al. I love me some  pastrami and I make my own also. I have found the real secret to pastrami and believe me it works. I made som and went to New York City and ate some of mine an then matched it against Katz's Deli, Eisenburg's Deli, and Carnegie Deli. The folks said it ws either better or as good.




OK Mark, Are you going to leave us all hanging or do we get to know what the secret to pastrami is too?


----------



## roller (Dec 30, 2011)

OK Al you done hit my button now....Pastrami is my most favorite thing. I have had at least 5 Pastrami sandwiches since I have been in Ca. the last 2 weeks. I have not made any in about a year but will when I get back home...Man you have done a GREAT job..I can taste it now...


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 30, 2011)

I still need to try brining my own brisket for corned beef.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I still need to try brining my own brisket for corned beef.




Yes you should Ross, the flavor you get is much better than store bought corned beef.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I posted it up near the beginning of the post. Here it is again. [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  I used 1 gal water, 3 level Tbls cure#1, 1/3 cu kosher salt, 1/3 cu brown sugar, 1/3 cu pickling spices, 3 bay leaves, & 1 Tbls granulated garlic.[/color]


You did 3 tablespoons of cure on the 15 pounds?   did you mean 3 teaspoons? Just making sure.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 30, 2011)

*Al : I got mine brining this afternoon. I will put the pictures up in 10 days when It is finished.....that is if I don't screw it up. So far ,so good..*


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 30, 2011)

Dang - don't know how I missed this one 

Awesome Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

Hoity Toit said:


> You did 3 tablespoons of cure on the 15 pounds?   did you mean 3 teaspoons? Just making sure.




Yes I used 3 Tablespoons, when you use a liquid brine the amount of cure is related to the amount of water, not the amount of meat to be put in the water. Pops recipe calls for 1 heaping tablespoon per gallon of water. The cure#1 package calls for no more than 5 tablespoons per gallon of water. I use 3 level tablespoons per gallon of water.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 31, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes I used 3 Tablespoons, when you use a liquid brine the amount of cure is related to the amount of water, not the amount of meat to be put in the water. Pops recipe calls for 1 heaping tablespoon per gallon of water. The cure#1 package calls for no more than 5 tablespoons per gallon of water. I use 3 level tablespoons per gallon of water.




Okay,,,I learned something I didn't know. Thanks. I will have to adjust my brine this morning. I only put 1/2 of that in. Thanks again AL. I appreciate your knowledgeable help.


----------



## slief (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks great! Thanks for the informative post! Your posts are always informative and I have learned a lot from you! I am definitely adding this to my smoking "bucket list". I will have to try this one in the very near future.


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

very nice job I gota try this

Happy New Year


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Sprky, you have a Happy New Year too.


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, please send to my 2 pounds of your Pastrami. looking awesome.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 2, 2012)

[h2]Al..one more question..please :   What would be the longest amount of time reccomended for the meat to be in the brine solution ? I know you did like 10 days but would a couple more days longer be ok...Im just looking at my work schedule and planning ahead some.[/h2]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

A couple of more days will be fine.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 3, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> A couple of more days will be fine.




Thank you sir.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 3, 2012)

Al

The rami looks AWESOME

Now i gotta make one.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great job on the Strami AL, I still haven't brined my own.

Still buying the corned points at Wally World, but I hope to give it a try real soon.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ed briney (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice job thats looks really good,


----------



## smokin vegas (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great!!!  Nothing like home made pastrami!!!!!!   I have not ever tried putting mustard on the meat and then applying seasoning before smoking.  I have some mustard I made that has some real heat to it bet it would be really good.  I usually use bottom sirloin known as tri tip in Vegas.  After brining I usually dry the meat apply EVO and apply a thick layer of selected herbs and spices mainly  pickling spices and lots of crushed black pepper.


----------



## saugeyejoe (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!  That looks great.  Nice job Al!


----------



## hmcm (Jan 4, 2012)

You Da Man!!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this one but awesome looking pastrami Al.... I definitely need to try one. Thanks for the step by step..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cody6262 (Jan 5, 2012)

Great job Al you got me thinking I can make Pastrami now.


----------



## shnax (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey Al, what is that you're using to hold the fat on the top rack?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Shnax said:


> Hey Al, what is that you're using to hold the fat on the top rack?




It's a disposable grill grate, Walmart sells them.


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks great Al. I notice only pepper for the rub. No coriander or juniper berries?


----------



## billdawg (Jan 5, 2012)

That looks amazing Al!  Thanks for breaking it down in steps like that. You sure make it look easy!


----------



## big twig (Jan 5, 2012)

How did I miss this? Great post AL, that is some really good looking pastrami!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

alelover said:


> Looks great Al. I notice only pepper for the rub. No coriander or juniper berries?




All the spices were in the brine, including coriander, but no juniper berries, and it sat in them for 10 days so the flavor penetrated the meat quite well.


----------



## backyard bbq (Jan 5, 2012)

NICE.  HAVE TO ADD THAT TO THE TO DO LIST.  THANKS!


----------



## coacher72 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Al !! This is something that I have wanted to do for a long time. With your great tutorial I might have the confidence to try it.

Thanks again


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sure it was awesome Al. I didn't see coriander so I had to ask.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

alelover said:


> I'm sure it was awesome Al. I didn't see coriander so I had to ask.




It was in the pickling spices. I just used a bottle of McCormick pickling spices.


----------



## kdsoup (Jan 5, 2012)

That is a total inspiration to all of us...man; I wished I would have seen this thread when I was off for the Holiday. Too busy to login in and now I see what I missed and just cannot believe my eyes and what I see when you cut in to the meat...WOW!

*AWESOME JOB AL!!! *

Darrin


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Darrin!


----------



## snowmanin1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome looking pastrami! Thanks for the great pics and info. I will be trying this one soon.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 5, 2012)

Smokin Vegas said:


> Looks great!!!  Nothing like home made pastrami!!!!!!   I have not ever tried putting mustard on the meat and then applying seasoning before smoking.  I have some mustard I made that has some real heat to it bet it would be really good.  I usually use bottom sirloin known as tri tip in Vegas.  After brining I usually dry the meat apply EVO and apply a thick layer of selected herbs and spices mainly  pickling spices and lots of crushed black pepper.




When I smoke my slabs of pork ribe I always coat them with mustard. It seems to dissappear somehow during the cooking process. I feel like it helps "seal" the meat and keepr it from drying out.


----------



## joefresh (Jan 5, 2012)

My daughter and I love pastrami so I guess I will be heading to the store soon.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 6, 2012)

Al,

once again you did a great job!!! a great step by step and the end result looks outstanding! the only thing i might add is with mine, just before tossing into a sandwich i steam it. its my east coast upbringing....

Tom


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Al,
> 
> once again you did a great job!!! a great step by step and the end result looks outstanding! the only thing i might add is with mine, just before tossing into a sandwich i steam it. its my east coast upbringing....
> 
> Tom




Yep, that's the way I used to get them at the deli when I was a kid. I guess I'm too lazy now. I just eat it cold, or sliced hot right out of the smoker.


----------



## custom99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Al, does this taste different than when someone makes pastrami from store bought corned beef? I have a flat and a point in the brine now. This is the tenth day. I was thinking I would have to boil or steam the point before making pastrami with it. My wife is looking for the taste of pastrami that she buys at the deli.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2012)

custom99 said:


> Al, does this taste different than when someone makes pastrami from store bought corned beef? I have a flat and a point in the brine now. This is the tenth day. I was thinking I would have to boil or steam the point before making pastrami with it. My wife is looking for the taste of pastrami that she buys at the deli.




She will like it better than the deli. Some guys smoke it then steam it before serving.


----------



## custom99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks. I am hoping to find out on Monday. Planning on smoking it then.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 7, 2012)

custom99 said:


> Thanks. I am hoping to find out on Monday. Planning on smoking it then.




I put mine in this morning at 5. We'll see how it goes

.


----------



## ed briney (Jan 9, 2012)

Al grate job  I have I have a smw to  I have 3questions

1ST   looks like no warter in your bowl.

2nd  Is your smw an 22.5 inch.

3rd did put just a little bit of hot coals on top.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

Ed briney said:


> Al grate job  I have I have a smw to  I have 3questions
> 
> 1ST   looks like no warter in your bowl. It's filled with sand & covered in foil.
> 
> ...


----------



## erain (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice looking pastrami sammie there Al... never got on the pastrami train yet but if any thread did anything to get me going it would be this one. Fine step by step as has come to be expected in your posts! and the finished product looks awesome. thanks for sharing Al, deserves a buncha these...Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## dogcop1us (Jan 9, 2012)

can't wait to try this!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks erain, & you other guys for the kind remarks. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice write up, looks great! Going to give this a try!


----------



## doczod (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!  I've never considered pastrami.  Thanks for the step by step and all the info/pics.  I'll certainly have to try it.  I'm confused as to "Cure#1" though.  I don't know anything about "cures" etc so any info would be appreciated.  Thanks again.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 10, 2012)

Doczod,

found this under an older thread (cure #1) thought it might help you. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102631/insta-cure-1

Tom



     




                

 FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"
Beer-B-Q 
RIP Paul. You will be deeply missed.





 
offline

10,102 Posts. Joined 5/2007
Location: Kansas City, KS

Bob, here is where I get my Cure #1  They call it Pink Sure Cure but it is just the name they use, it is still insta cure #1.

Here is links to 3 different size packages depending on how much you want to order.

http://www.midwesternresearch.com/INDEX.htm

1oz: $0.75 

4oz: $0.99 

5# : $7.45

The 5# package is the best deal if you plan on doing a  lot of curing..  Other wise just buy a few of the 4oz ones...

  4560490000*PINK SURE CURE-----FOR 25 LBS OF MEAT * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 0.75 YES    Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 1 pkg per 25 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    4560490002*PINK SURE CURE-----FOR 100 LBS OF MEAT * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 0.99 CALL FOR AVAILIBILITY    Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 1 pkg per 100 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    4560490009*PINK SURE CURE-----50 LB BOX * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 64.50 YES    Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 4 oz. per 100 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    4560490009-5*PINK SURE CURE-----5 LB PKG * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 7.45 YES    Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 4 oz. per 100 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    

*Paul
Grand Cafe SS  Gas | 1200w MES 40" |
AMNPS X 1 $ AMNS X 3 |
Northern #12 Electric Grinder | Weston 20# Meat Mixer | Grizzly 5# SS Stuffer |
Fleetwood M220S Deli Slicer |FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer |
Maverick ET-72 & ET-901| Red Thermapen |
OTBS #183 | NRA Member | KCBS Member |
www.Beer-B-Q-Spices.com*


----------



## ed briney (Jan 10, 2012)

Al thanx for getting back to me , I got just two more question, you got me thinking  why sand and no water

,I have always used water in my smoker do you find that you better results and do you let charcoal get gray

or befor closing up the smoker.

                                                            ,


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent!  Got love it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2012)

Ed briney said:


> Al thanx for getting back to me , I got just two more question, you got me thinking  why sand and no water
> 
> ,I have always used water in my smoker do you find that you better results and do you let charcoal get gray
> 
> ...




Sand does the same thing as water, acting as a heat sink, and it's much easier to cleanup with. I use the minnion method and the 8-10 briquettes are grey when I put them on the unlit coals. Then I close it up & it will burn for hours.


----------



## catnts (Jan 11, 2012)

That looks Amazing! I never knew thats how pastrami was made!


----------



## doczod (Jan 11, 2012)

Oregon Smoker,

Thanks so much.  Can't wait to get started.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Jan 13, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow AL great job on the strami!!  I bet that tastes great!!!


----------



## edmartin (Jan 15, 2012)

*Smokin Al, that is a great lookin piece of Pastrammi. Goin to keep my eyes open for a similar piece, but hopefully at a sale price, here in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada.*

*Going to follow your receipe exactly, it looks great. Only exception, I will be using my Cookshack Smoker instead of charcoal. I love charcoal too, but with snow all over the place, its more convenient to set the electric and forget it. I love the idea of saving the fat layer and using it to keep the brisket under it more moist.*

*edmartin*


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

EdMartin said:


> *Smokin Al, that is a great lookin piece of Pastrammi. Goin to keep my eyes open for a similar piece, but hopefully at a sale price, here in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada.*
> 
> *Going to follow your receipe exactly, it looks great. Only exception, I will be using my Cookshack Smoker instead of charcoal. I love charcoal too, but with snow all over the place, its more convenient to set the electric and forget it. I love the idea of saving the fat layer and using it to keep the brisket under it more moist.*
> 
> *edmartin*




Thanks Ed! Pastrami is fun to make & it sure beats the stuff you get in the store.

Would you do us a favor & update your profile info to include your location, then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all give you a SMF welcome. Thanks.


----------



## ed briney (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanx al for the info,I have been tring to get an 22in msw but wife thinks have to many bbqs one day I will.....


----------



## papa g (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh my God, Al...I don't even like pastrami, but your finished product looked amazing....Maybe I need to try some "Real" pastrami.

g


----------



## jimmismoking (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!!! Amazing AL!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 24, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes I used 3 Tablespoons, when you use a liquid brine the amount of cure is related to the amount of water, not the amount of meat to be put in the water. Pops recipe calls for 1 heaping tablespoon per gallon of water. The cure#1 package calls for no more than 5 tablespoons per gallon of water. I use 3 level tablespoons per gallon of water.




On the cure I use it calls for 24 lbs. of cure per 100 gallons of water for a brine cure.  24 lbs. x 16 oz = 384 oz. ÷ 100 = 3.84 oz.  1 heaping tablespoon is roughly equal to 1 ounce of cure, so 5 level tablespoons would be maximum amount; 3 tablespoons would be right on and at a safe level!

And, great job on the pastrami, Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Pops!


----------



## johnn9 (Jan 27, 2012)

AL

great tutorial can't wait to try this myself. one question what kind of wood did you use?? I'm thinking I might try alder or cherry.

Thanks

Johnn9


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2012)

I used a combination of hickory, oak, and pecan.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks awesome! Al where did you get the Cure #1? I have been looking for some.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

This is where I get my cure #1. http://www.sausagemaker.com/


----------



## johnn9 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Al Thanks again Made this the other day came out great. My smoker is not up to WSM standards (lol) so I smoked it for about 8 hours, used alder, hickory and cherry  then put it in the oven at 240 for about 4 hours steaming in beer till l the meat hit 205. Great taste and texture.


----------



## franklin3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Al!

After getting bit by the Pastrami bug this past week I did a quick Pastrami and just sliced it up today.  It was so damn good I just have to do it the long way.  I happen to have a really nice flat from a steer we butchered last summer in the freezer so out it came and defrosting.  I needed some direction on the brining process.  Im gonna give your recipe a try.

As soon as I get back from my BBQ restraunt visit in Southern Illinois!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 8, 2018)

brentczech said:


> Big Al,
> 
> Great post man. I just got a lesson for sure.
> 
> ...



Mustard goes away.


----------

